# Gunt Related TRANSPARENT PNG/GIF Files -- Your One-Stop Shop to GUNT MEMERY



## AltisticRight (Dec 11, 2020)

*






A thread with a collection of Gunt-related PNG/GIF files. 

*

Clicking to the end to insert the latest image takes like fucking 5 minutes. This will only get worse. I'll respond with updates and link them into each section instead. That's actually easier, somehow.

These have a transparent background, which simplifies the creation of memes related to the Memphis Pig. Some of my own, and most belong to others. I'll keep the top post updated to add more. "Products" goes in the multimedia thread. I'll try to give credit to the original creators, but we are a board of Vaush-loving gayopping commies, and it's _our files_ now. You might need to magic wand out the black background for some??

Lots of links too, I've been saving gunt-related meme materials for a long time. Some aren't transparent template files, but I'll get them done. To the idiotic guntguards out there, it takes around 2-5 minutes to make one, not half a day.

Simply load these files into Photoshop/Gimp whatever, and make stuff. Might have to save it first because copying might result in a black background being added. This is because the copy/paste command doesn't recognise transparent colours, so it just replaces the transparency with black.

*Collection of Gaydurs (Gotta Sweep'em all) *





























































*Pigheads!*







































*Gunt*




























*Half and Full Body Cutouts


































































(((Randbot2020)))






Vicious Vickers












(((Southern Dingo)))


*

*Andy Warski*










*Dax "Diddler Dick Molesterson" Harrera *








*Faith Vickers














Adezero





Nora





Guntwinson & Pee Pee Pee









*

*Ronald Eugene "Ronnie" Ralph*
*






Miscellaneous junk












*

*GWUNT*


*N S F L
*


Spoiler: YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED



*





*



*Updates*
It won't be easy to keep track of all the newly found and made templates. This section will contain spoilers that correspond to updates. Date format is dd/mm/yyyy.



Spoiler: 11/12/2020





























Spoiler: 12/12/2020
















































*Links *


Spoiler: spoiler



First ever GUNTWAVE emote: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-1843#post-7105465
Kraut's MEGA drop: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-1855#post-7106426
Greenscreen thinking gunt: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2113#post-7136904
4k GUNT greenscreen/gif: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-1837#post-7105043
Gunt moves: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2283#post-7182822
Gunt moves greenscreen: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2285#post-7183178
Coked pig: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2323#post-7200103
Licky gunt, alcoholic: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2346#post-7206992
VAPE: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2359#post-7216601
Gunt refined: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-1822#post-7103557
Wignat (I plan to remove the background and replace the Nazi flag with an America First one): https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2000#post-7117828
POV gunt shot: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2027#post-7120959
@Crystal Golem 's pig collection: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2562#post-7314493
Gunt Fatwa (I plan to make a full one): https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2609#post-7326389
Pig head: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2061#post-7124264
Abduction of Faifai (note to self...): https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2144#post-7148946
Gunt pride, worldwide: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2146#post-7149106
Vicious Vickers: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2170#post-7155069
Peak gunt: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2296#post-7188667
Abo1488: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2308#post-7194313
Pill popping pig: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2263#post-7176509
Gwunt: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2641#post-7338111
Crystal Golem's second collection: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2909#post-7426448
Diddler Dax: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-2909#post-7427078
Pig: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-3153#post-7796100
Neon gunt: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-3153#post-7796467
Sweep it: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-3166#post-7804582
Trashburgers: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-3170#post-7807441
Seethekeepers: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-3175#post-7810331
Pighead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-3522#post-7902563
Pig thinks: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-3522#post-7902719
FAT: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-3585#post-7911125
Gaydur: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-3615#post-7916919
Pig in glasses: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-3621#post-7918587
Quantum Gunt: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan-ralph-theralphretort.16672/page-3624#post-7919797
Rockstar pig: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gunt-in-tampa-10th-12th-december-2020.81185/page-49#post-7937103
Pighead: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gunt-in-tampa-10th-12th-december-2020.81185/page-35#post-7935329

Note to self (turn these into pngs)


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gunt-in-tampa-10th-12th-december-2020.81185/page-46#post-7936890
		






						Gunt in Tampa - 10th - 12th December, 2020
					

Ryan Long is fucked up on coke.




					kiwifarms.net
				





			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gunt-in-tampa-10th-12th-december-2020.81185/page-37#post-7935605


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 11, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> View attachment 1781415View attachment 1781417View attachment 1781418View attachment 1781419View attachment 1781420View attachment 1781421View attachment 1781424View attachment 1781422View attachment 1781427View attachment 1781425





Oh no...


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 11, 2020)

I didn't see the one of him giving the camera the middle finger or when he's twitching. It was the snowglobe from KAP's stream. Can't recall at the moment but hopefully someone knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 11, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I didn't see the one of him giving the camera the middle finger or when he's twitching. It was the snowglobe from KAP's stream. Can't recall at the moment but hopefully someone knows what I'm talking about.


I do, I don't have it either. I believe it was a transparent gif. The pig showing its hooves.


----------



## Quorthon (Dec 11, 2020)

Does anybody have the gif of Ralph dancing and tossing xanax into his mouth from @Sam Losco's snipes?

Edit: Or the transparent HD guntwave dancing gif?


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 11, 2020)

Quorthon said:


> Does anybody have the gif of Ralph dancing and tossing xanax into his mouth from @Sam Losco's snipes?
> 
> Edit: Or the transparent HD guntwave dancing gif?


Refresh. I've updated it.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 11, 2020)

A couple more cutouts (and examples I did with them).


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 11, 2020)

These ones are still pretty jank but better than the originals.



The ellusive Surfer Gator.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 11, 2020)

Probably some of these should be shrunk and submitted as smilies.  Maybe there can be a whole Gunt section of smilies.


----------



## Toma (Dec 12, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TopGunt (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm creating a telegram sticker pack with all this stuff.  If somebody could follow this guide and make the animated stickers for me that'd be great.  I can take care of the rest, but I'll probably take my time doing it.

Update:  I'm going to do a separate sticker pack for rare gators


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Bob Barker (Dec 12, 2020)

Quorthon said:


> Does anybody have the gif of Ralph dancing and tossing xanax into his mouth from @Sam Losco's snipes?
> 
> Edit: Or the transparent HD guntwave dancing gif?


I have a higher quality greenscreen of the xanax one too. Ill post it later cant right now.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 12, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> Probably some of these should be shrunk and submitted as smilies.  Maybe there can be a whole Gunt section of smilies.


Seems like someone realised my vision... 

That's why I'm collecting these. If 230 stays which it should because without it, our Internet is effectively the same as China's, I'd like to see a decent selection of gunt emojis.

We're still missing some:
- Gunt middle finger transparent gif (there's a greenscreen version now)
- Some of them found in Earjuice's videos

Anyone knows a way to save the images as png with preserved transparency, instead of that shitty compressed google webp rubbish? Having them as an attachment works, but is there another method?

Edit: Tried on chrome, it seems to be a firefox thing. Probably the settings, I'll look into it.
Edit: I give up. If the images save as webp with no transparency, just use Chrome. It works just fine. It seems that something is appending the files in webp format. Simply changing it to .png won't work. I have no idea why it's only a firefox thing and I can't be bothered to find a work around as Chrome doesn't do this weird shit.

Fuck the webp format.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Doomguy246 (Dec 12, 2020)

Who here could take GuntwaveHD.gif; make background actually transparent and remove the belly button and smiley face.

Thanks. I'll put 25 onb it in Jan. (I just have to make a coinbase acct. . .)


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 12, 2020)

Doomguy246 said:


> Who here could take GuntwaveHD.gif; make background actually transparent and remove the belly button and smiley face.
> 
> Thanks. I'll put 25 onb it in Jan. (I just have to make a coinbase acct. . .)


Post the gif? I don't know which one you're talking about, but I could.


----------



## Bob Barker (Dec 12, 2020)

Here is a much higher quality transparent gif than what has been posted before. @Sam Losco if you are interested in replacing it. (make sure to open the original not the thumbnail.


And the greenscreen:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Made a transparent of the middle finger too:




Edit: Going to post the thinking green screen as a gif too, but it will be downscaled and lower fps because I think josh will ban me if I start uploading 200mb gifs.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Doomguy246 (Dec 12, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Post the gif? I don't know which one you're talking about, but I could.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 12, 2020)

Doomguy246 said:


>


I could do it without the smiley face but removing the belly button? That's a bit too much, it's like part of the gunt.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Dec 12, 2020)

Doomguy246 said:


> Who here could take GuntwaveHD.gif; make background actually transparent and remove the belly button and smiley face.
> 
> Thanks. I'll put 25 onb it in Jan. (I just have to make a coinbase acct. . .)


It's not exactly what you're looking for, but @wildgoose recently posted a gunt physics test video and his gunts were free of bellybuttons. Maybe he can hook you up with a good alternative.


----------



## Simulacrum (Dec 12, 2020)

Doomguy246 said:


>


The gunt is hypnotic.


----------



## The Wokest (Dec 12, 2020)

Well this is a really nice compilation and all... But where is Zidan?


----------



## Fougaro (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 13, 2020)

The Wokest said:


> Well this is a really nice compilation and all... But where is Zidan?


Feel free to post a photo of him. Apparently there was a photo of him with some stupid ethot circulating shortly before he left the Killstream.


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 13, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> View attachment 1785031View attachment 1785033View attachment 1785037
> View attachment 1785041View attachment 1785042View attachment 1785045
> View attachment 1785051View attachment 1785053
> View attachment 1785057View attachment 1785063


Those tops ones would be great for streams if the text was on the right so you could put the straight edge against the side of the frame.


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Dec 14, 2020)

Ayy my abo picture got in, pretty based!
Edit; Think you could include this one into rands?


----------



## Killstream Kleanup Krew (Dec 14, 2020)

Little JCaesar187 does not deliver, but it can thumb your asshole.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Dec 14, 2020)

And to think some people say all contemporary art does in current year is glorify degeneracy. If only the world’s art critics could see this thread!


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh v2 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Quorthon (Dec 14, 2020)

Can someone make these transparent?


----------



## Truly Rural (Dec 14, 2020)

Quorthon said:


> Can someone make these transparent?
> View attachment 1788634View attachment 1788635



I'll do the other one too, tell me if you want border refined or just as crude like this
Sorry edit to fix smudge


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 17, 2020)

I need cutouts of Ralph passed out on the beach, if anyone has them please post. There's one in the OP but I think there are different angles where his legs are straight.


----------



## Mr.Downer (Dec 18, 2020)

my favorite gunt gif


----------



## Immortal Technique (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Truly Rural (Dec 18, 2020)

Edit: Flagging Null


----------



## Immortal Technique (Dec 19, 2020)

If you want a _*photo*_ in transparent .png; just post the photo(s) and request. Videos--kill yourself. You're a nigger that knows nothing about the time effort it takes to rotoscope 30 frames for every second. Just enjoy those when someone actually puts in the effort.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Dec 21, 2020)

Get yer Nicky Rackets actin like a thot gifs here fresh off the presses.


----------



## Kenobi (Dec 21, 2020)

Crystal Golem said:


> View attachment 1802222View attachment 1802223View attachment 1802225View attachment 1802226View attachment 1802233
> Get yer Nicky Rackets actin like a thot gifs here fresh off the presses.


Anoyone got some good Rackets pngs? Thinking of the handrubbing one specifically.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Feb 11, 2021)

Few I worked up for my newest video.


----------



## Bob Barker (Feb 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



Not exactly transparent but we don't have a general template thread and these aren't standalone enough for the multi-media thread.


----------



## Vetti (Jun 22, 2021)

Since the eagle eyes picture was always cut off on the side, I tried to make make a full version of Gator's head from this image. Hair is a bit weird but it's alright.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jun 23, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jun 23, 2021)

Here's the Regular New Poojack with the beard dingleberries and Poo.




I've also made a blank Poojack with some Mouth Shapes for Lip Syncing















 






So for example:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



EDIT: Also there's the Merchant Nose for when the West Memphis Micro Kvetches for sheckles. 







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jun 24, 2021)

Someone needs to make an ascii gunt especially since Gunt and gang are posting ascii killstream logos now.


----------



## RichardRApe (Jun 26, 2021)

I did a full body version of the simpjack.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Sam Losco (Jul 14, 2021)

Killstream overlays through the years. Have fun!


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jul 28, 2021)

Here’s a few expressive gunt faces. I didn’t see them here, sorry if it’s been posted before

Cocky/arrogant/sarcastic face:

Surprised/WTF face:

And here we have a rare Sandra, from her FB...

And we’ll throw in an Uncle Louie for good measure (Ronnie’s brother, Howard Louis Ralph).


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Crystal Golem (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Sam Losco (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## New & Improved Username (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Crystal Golem (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## #KillAllPedos (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## wharf rat (Mar 30, 2022)

Alice with (added) gun and slightly shooped. Original attached.


----------



## Christorian X (Mar 31, 2022)

Alice's got a gun...


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Apr 1, 2022)

Truly Rural said:


> View attachment 1797518
> Edit: Flagging Null


What video or stream is this from? I saw it before. I have been looking everywhere for it.


----------



## Truly Rural (Apr 1, 2022)

#KillAllPedos said:


> What video or stream is this from? I saw it before. I have been looking everywhere for it.


Him and May were on some trip in december 2020. I'm not sure but I think it's around time of his arrest at the poll stream. This was back in between Faith and May. Not sure what video exactly. I checked 75 pages of his arrest thread and found nothing, so don't bother checking there, I'll see if I have some clip saved. Doubt it but I'll check

edit: @#KillAllPedos I found this https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethan...killstream-tequila-sunrise.16672/post-7846599


----------



## New & Improved Username (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## UnFuNnYmEmE (Apr 3, 2022)

source: https://twitter.com/theralphretort/status/959512367498387456


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 4, 2022)

Can we get a Gunt rage dancing gif?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 4, 2022)

UnFuNnYmEmE said:


> View attachment 3141139
> source: https://twitter.com/theralphretort/status/959512367498387456


That photo doesn’t even look like the same human we see dancing a jig in a FED shirt today.  I guess adding 175 lbs, 50 tons of failure, two more chins, a Portuguese facelift and constant humiliation change a manlet.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 5, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> That photo doesn’t even look like the same human we see dancing a jig in a FED shirt today.  I guess adding 175 lbs, 50 tons of failure, two more chins, a Portuguese facelift and constant humiliation change a manlet.


It wouldn't be at all impossible he has permanent brain damage.  Anything that can break an orbital socket like that can hurt the squishy stuff inside.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 8, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Apr 16, 2022)

I was high and bored


----------

